# Toro Power Curve 115-1186 1800 Doesn't Start



## gossamer (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi, I picked up a Toro 1800 18" electric and it doesn't start. I checked the switch with an ohm meter and it's fine.

Is there really anything practical I can do to try and fix it?

How would I troubleshoot this further?


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I had one that had stuck brushes and a burned up armature. A bit of cleaning and it was at least functional.


----------

